# Revolut automatic top up declined



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jun 2021)

Got this message from Revolut





Is this some setting on my AIB account which no longer allows Revolut to be topped up automatically? 

Brendan


----------



## gipimann (11 Jun 2021)

When I top up manually from my PTSB account, I'm now asked via a PTSB pop-up panel for some digits from my PTSB personal access number (PAN) and the code sent to me by text.   This is a recent change - previously I just had to enter the code sent by text.
Maybe this extra step (the PAN digits) is stopping auto top-ups?


----------



## tomdublin (11 Jun 2021)

I always top up via bank transfer.  Takes one day max and is a lot easier.


----------



## Itchy (11 Jun 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Is this some setting on my AIB account which no longer allows Revolut to be topped up automatically?
> 
> Brendan


I top up with my AIB credit card. You may have to enable push notifications on your AIB app.


----------



## Itchy (11 Jun 2021)

Secure Internet Shopping
					

When you’re shopping online, we may need to confirm that it’s really you using your card. This is an extra layer of security called Strong Customer Authentication (SCA for short) making online shopping even more secure. Find out more. Online Shopping




					aib.ie


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jun 2021)

Thanks Itchy

I watched that video but am no better informed.

I don't want to do this manually.

Is it no longer possible to have a direct debit from Revolut to AIB?

Brendan


----------



## Familyman77 (12 Jun 2021)

I automatically topped up today no problem. I'm with Aib


----------



## MugsGame (12 Jun 2021)

Have you enrolled for 3-D Secure 2.0 on your AIB debit card? (I presume you're topping up from that)








						AIB Personal Banking – Allied Irish Banks
					

Personal Banking with AIB, offering a great range of financial products and services. Contact us and avail the benefits now.




					aib.ie
				




Edit: ok, Itchy had got there before me.

Can you confirm if you're paying from your debit card, or directly from your IBAN?

I'm assuming it's the former. In which case, if you enable SCA in the AIB mobile app per the link, you should be able to re-setup the recurring topup and only have to manually authenticate the first transaction in the series.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jun 2021)

Hi Mugs

Thanks for spelling it out for me. 

(I have still no idea what the message " Sorry 3 d secure is not supported" means.)

But I had set up the push notifications and do get sent codes.

So I went to add money automatically and I got the option to "change"

So I "changed" it to the same card. 

I was sent a code. 

It then asked me if I wanted to do it automatically, so I said yes.

I will see if it works.

Brendan


----------



## MugsGame (12 Jun 2021)

3-D Secure 2.0 is the cardholder authentication protocol typically underlying SCA, whether it be e.g. SMS codes or app popups. So I'm guessing that error meant the transaction failed because 3-D Secure wasn't applied originally.

The EU PSD2 has necessitated a lot of the pain here (although some of the issuing banks have probably gone overboard). If Revolut have done things correctly, then the subsequent automatic topups will be flagged as exempt from SCA, based on the SCA now applied to the initial topup.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (12 Jun 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Mugs
> 
> Thanks for spelling it out for me.
> 
> ...


Hi Brendan,

You can send it to me and I’ll bounce it on to your Revolut if you like.

Less the ‘Gordon Commission’…which would make Permanent TSB blush, the rate is so high.

Gordon


----------



## fayf (13 Jun 2021)

Itchy said:


> I top up with my AIB credit card. You may have to enable push notifications on your AIB app.


I do this also, its an instantaneous credit onto Revolut, and as its coming from a credit card, no transaction fees as its treated like a merchant/shop charge, and take a few weeks to clear it, is an option.

I’m surprised this is even allowed, as an atm withdrawal from a credit card with a zero balance, will incurr fees, but bunny hopping it over to Revolut from a credit card does not, and then withdraw from that, with no fees, subject, of course to the €200 monthly atm withdrawal(before fees kick in) on the free Revolut account.


----------



## losttheplot (13 Jun 2021)

fayf said:


> I do this also, its an instantaneous credit onto Revolut, and as its coming from a credit card, no transaction fees as its treated like a merchant/shop charge, and take a few weeks to clear it, is an option.
> 
> I’m surprised this is even allowed, as an atm withdrawal from a credit card with a zero balance, will incurr fees, but bunny hopping it over to Revolut from a credit card does not, and then withdraw from that, with no fees, subject, of course to the €200 monthly atm withdrawal(before fees kick in) on the free Revolut account.


I wonder does it also count towards cash back.


----------

